# Fire Tablet on sale



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the cheapest model -- regularly $49.99 on sale for $39.99. Probably a Father's Day thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As Ann said, this is the cheapest model, with only 8 GB of RAM. Little space for video and large apps, though it will probably be great for browsing, reading, and playing light games.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a 16gb version, more importantly it does have a micro-SD slot, and you can download videos to it - it's one of the things I tested when we gave our grandkids the $50 Fires for Christmas this past year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As Ann said, this is the cheapest model, with only 8 GB of RAM. Little space for video and large apps, though it will probably be great for browsing, reading, and playing light games.


But it takes a memory card -- up to 128 GB -- so that would expand the space for such things.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But it takes a memory card -- up to 128 GB -- so that would expand the space for such things.


Ooh, I forgot about that! I'm still using my HDX when I use a Fire at all.


----------

